# conjunto de percepciones



## sayah

Hola:

Estoy realizando un pequeño trabajo en alemán, y necesito definir un concepto, que consiste en "el conjunto de percepciones que caracterizan a un país". Lo he traducido como "Einheit des Eindrucks, die ein Land charakterisieren". ¿Sería correcto?

Muchas gracias por todo

Sayah


----------



## kunvla

El "*el conjunto de percepciones*" lo comprendo como "*der Gesamteindruck*" (en singular).


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo, creo que da la misma idea.

Sayah


----------



## kunvla

Mi intento:

Der charakteristische Gesamteindruck, den ein Land (bei einem) hinterlässt...

Der ein Land charakterisierende Gesamteindruck...

Saludos


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias, me estás siendo de mucha ayuda hoy.

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

Más literal -y en este contexto probablemente mejor- sería decir _die *Gesamtheit der (Sinnes-)Eindrücke*, die ein Land charakterisieren._

_Gesamtheit der Eindrücke/Sinneseindr__ücke__* _und _Gesamteindruck_**, igual que en castellano, no describen el mismo concepto; y por lo menos yo no me apartaría innecesariamente del sentido de la frase original al traducirla si el idioma de destino cuenta con prácticamente la misma expresión que el idioma de partida, como es el caso aquí.
_______________
* literalmente _el conjunto de las percepciones_
** literalmente _la impresión general_


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Sidjanga

Sólo un apunte más: En realidad, _el conjunto de las percepciones_ sería _Gesamtheit der (Sinnes-)*Wahrnehmungen*,_ pero parece ser de hecho (mucho) mejor usar _Eindrücke _aquí.

(e hice algunos cambios correspondientes en mi comentario anterior)


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias de nuevo por el apunte.


----------

